# Every Primarch



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Found this image, thought it was quite funny


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Cruze is portrayed correctly, but half of the others are totally up their ass what I have imagined.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

I think this one's better.


----------



## The_Hive_Mind (Aug 5, 2011)

Dînadan said:


> I think this one's better.


I'd have to say I like this one better, too.:biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dînadan said:


> I think this one's better.


Yeah, although for some reason Ferrus is in red armour.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Cute little horus! :grin:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Found this image, thought it was quite funny


Looks to me like you just found the next tekken or street fighter line up.:laugh:


----------

